# Neue Grafikkarte



## Bingbongbing (6. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Freunde!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Grafikkarte und kann mich nicht entscheiden ich habe 2 ins Auge gefasst..

1. Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 OC 2048MB GDDR5

2. Nvidia Geforce GTX 560

Habt ihr vlt. noch ideen für Grafikkarten? Preislich sollte sie sich bei ca 150-200&#8364; einfinden.


Mfg,

Bing


----------



## painschkes (6. August 2012)

Bei der GTX560 meinst du hoffentlich die Ti-Version? Falls nein, dann wrd ich garnicht lange berlegen und zur HD6950 greifen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bingbongbing (6. August 2012)

Achso, ja natürlich meine ich die Ti-Version! 
Habs vercheckt mit hin zu schreiben.


----------



## painschkes (6. August 2012)

Dann geht meine Empfehlung trotzdem an die HD6950..selbst die HD6870 ist ja schon gleich auf mit der GTX560 Ti...und die HD6950 ist dann nochmal einen Tacken besser.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skymek (7. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> Dann geht meine Empfehlung trotzdem an die HD6950..selbst die HD6870 ist ja schon gleich auf mit der GTX560 Ti...und die HD6950 ist dann nochmal einen Tacken besser.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2



Frage passt eigentlich ganz gut. Wieviel ist ein Tacken im Vergleich von HD6870 zur HD6950?


----------



## painschkes (7. August 2012)

_Da man sie ja zu einer HD6970 machen kann,  würd ich sagen..gute 10-15FPS mehr..je nach Spiel._


----------



## Skymek (7. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da man sie ja zu einer HD6970 machen kann, würd ich sagen..gute 10-15FPS mehr..je nach Spiel._



und im Vergleich zu einer HD7850? liegt ja preislich gesehn "nur" bei 230€


----------



## painschkes (7. August 2012)

_Schaust du hier : http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/test-amd-radeon-hd-7870-und-hd-7850/5/ :-)_


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2012)

Ich missbrauche mal den Thread hier.
Umstieg von 570 GTX DCII auf 680 GTX DCII - Sinnvoll: ja/nein?


----------



## painschkes (7. August 2012)

_Fehlts dir denn schon iwo an Leistung?_
_
_
_Ansonten : Immer empfehlenswert - weniger Verbrauch und mehr Leistung..dafür aber ein stolzer Preis ;-)_


----------



## Dagonzo (7. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich missbrauche mal den Thread hier.
> Umstieg von 570 GTX DCII auf 680 GTX DCII - Sinnvoll: ja/nein?


Wenn man die Leistung braucht, dann ja. Immerhin ist die 680er in einigen Sachen fast doppelt so schnell, wie die 570er. Und im Multi-Monitor Betrieb ist sie auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, bei aktuellen rechenintensiven Spielen.


----------



## Night2010 (8. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich missbrauche mal den Thread hier.
> Umstieg von 570 GTX DCII auf 680 GTX DCII - Sinnvoll: ja/nein?



Je nach Auflösung und Qualli sind es schon 50-60% Unterschied.
Ich möchte meine GTX 670 Phantom nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _[...] stolzer Preis ;-)_



Das ist momentan noch der Knackpunkt


----------



## painschkes (8. August 2012)

Joa..ist halt immer die Frage..Leistung hast du damit ohne Ende - musst auf keine Einstellung mehr achten und und und..

Wenn du das Geld dafr hast und die Leistung auch nutzt (BF3 und kommende High-End-Spiele auf vollen Details mit AA/AF eventuell auch Downsampling etc.) dann wrd ich zugreifen.. :-]

PS : Ist  aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung.. :-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dereineundderandere (10. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich missbrauche mal den Thread hier.
> Umstieg von 570 GTX DCII auf 680 GTX DCII - Sinnvoll: ja/nein?


Das lohnt sich auf jeden fall hatte auch vor her 570 gtx und jetzt 680 gtx 4gb
Alle spiele laufen wie geleckt und alles auf hoch mit allem drum und ran was ja bei der 
570 nicht immer geht


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. August 2012)

Wobei ich eigentlich sagen würde, dass atm. fast alle Spiele (außer vl. Metro und eine Hand voll anderer) auf FullHD mit allen Reglern am Anschlag auf einer GTX 570 mit flüssigen Frameraten laufen sollten. (Bei der Hand voll Spielen muss man vl. das AntiAliasing eine Stufe runterstellen, mehr dann aber auch nicht.)


----------



## echterman (14. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich missbrauche mal den Thread hier.
> Umstieg von 570 GTX DCII auf 680 GTX DCII - Sinnvoll: ja/nein?



GTX680= mehr power für aktuelle und zukünftige Spiele und erheblich bessere Energieeffizienz. Da freut sich der Geldbeutel auf dauer. Kleinvie macht auch Mist.

GTX570: 225Watt unter Vollast
GTX680: 195Watt unter Vollast

allerdings kostet ne GTX680er auch ne gute stange geld...


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. August 2012)

Bis sich der Preis der GTX680 amortisiert hat, hat die schon den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## echterman (15. August 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Bis sich der Preis der GTX680 amortisiert hat, hat die schon den Geist aufgegeben.



das stimmt. aber immerhin spart man ca. 50 euro an strom im jahr wenn man umsteigt. und sparsam und bewusst mit Energie umgehen ist immer gut. außerdem ist das Energiesparen ja nicht der einzige vorteil den eine GTX680 zu einer GTX570 hat.
wenn die spiele besser und schicker laufen steigt der spielspaß.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2012)

echterman schrieb:


> das stimmt. aber immerhin spart man ca. 50 euro an strom im jahr wenn man umsteigt. und sparsam und bewusst mit Energie umgehen ist immer gut. außerdem ist das Energiesparen ja nicht der einzige vorteil den eine GTX680 zu einer GTX570 hat.
> wenn die spiele besser und schicker laufen steigt der spielspaß.



Und wieviele Spiele würden mit einer 570 nicht optimal laufen....? 
Im Moment kein einziges. Und in ein paar Monaten werden es vielleicht 1-2 Spiele sein auf dem ganzen Markt sein, wo man eine Schattenoption auf Mittel statt auf Hoch stellen muss, um Max FPS zu erreichen...

Also um es anders auszudrücken... die 680 ist wie ein Sportwagen den man eh nie ausfahren könnte... denn bis dahin gibts schon wieder ebenbürtige Karten die vielleicht sogar günstiger sind.
Dass es Spiele gibt, die dann besser laufen würden, halte ich für an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Denn beides sind absolute Highendkarten und momentan kannste bis auf BF3 die beiden doch eh nicht fordern.

Und wieviele BF3's erscheinen pro Jahr?? ^^

Nunja...


----------



## Night2010 (15. August 2012)

echterman schrieb:


> GTX680= mehr power für aktuelle und zukünftige Spiele und erheblich bessere Energieeffizienz. Da freut sich der Geldbeutel auf dauer. Kleinvie macht auch Mist.
> 
> GTX570: 225Watt unter Vollast
> GTX680: 195Watt unter Vollast
> ...



Nicht wirklich, die billigste kostet ~420&#8364;. Hat aber eben den Original Kühler drauf.
Ab 477&#8364; gibt es dann ne MSI mit besserem Kühler. Oder eben die Gigabyte nehmen mit den 3 Lüftern für 485&#8364;.

Ich würde ja vorschlagen einfach ne GTX 670 zu nehmen, da gibt es welche die sind so schnell wie ne GTX680, oder sogar schneller.

Zum Beispiel die Asus GTX 670 DC2T.

Test


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. August 2012)

Es ist absolut unsinnig von einer GTX 570 auf eine GTX 670 zu upgraden, wie schon gesagt, lieber auf die nächste GPU-Generation warten, mit der GTX 570 sollte heute noch alles toll laufen.


----------



## ZAM (16. August 2012)

Ging auch um 680


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. August 2012)

Ja, zum Thema 680 hab ich weiter oben meine Meinung geschrieben


----------



## xxhajoxx (16. August 2012)

Ich hänge mich hier auch mal dran. 
Ich suche eine Low Budget Grafikkarte womit ich aktuelle Spiele spielen kann
Am liebsten so im Preissegment bis 120&#8364;
Aktuell habe ich eine Radeon HD2900XT verbaut. Die mittlerweile doch ziemlich alt ist und auch sehr warm wird (an die 100 Grad unter Last)
Zu meinem System
Win 7 Pro 32bit
AMD x2 6000+ Prozessor
MSI K9A Platinum Mainboard
4GB Ram
700 Watt BeQuiet Netzteil
Ich suche hier ne Grafikkarte womit ich Guild Wars 2 ordentlich spielen kann, Muss nicht alles auf Maximal sein. Könnt ihr mir evtl ne Karte empfehlen? Ich habe so ziemlich komplett den überblick verloren was ne gute Karte ist und was nicht bei den ganzen Modellen die es mittlerweile gibt.
Mein Monitor schafft als Maximalauflösung 1600x1200

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen


----------



## Night2010 (16. August 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Es ist absolut unsinnig von einer GTX 570 auf eine GTX 670 zu upgraden, wie schon gesagt, lieber auf die nächste GPU-Generation warten, mit der GTX 570 sollte heute noch alles toll laufen.



50-60% mehr Leistung je nach Spiel sind also unsinnig?




> Ging auch um 680



Und das macht welchen Unterschied?
Wie man an dem Test sehen kann, liegt nicht gerade viel zwischen 670 und 680.
Nimmt man die gleiche Karte, also Hersteller und Model spart man 100€. Sind es dir 100€ wert für 5-10% mehr Leistung dann kauf dir ne GTX 680, ansonsten nimm ne GTX 670.

@xxhajoxx

XFX HD 7770 Black Edition


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. August 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> 50-60% mehr Leistung je nach Spiel sind also unsinnig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mehr Leistung für nix ist aber unsinnig. (80 statt 60 Frames per Second)

und statt der HD7770 lieber ne HD6850 besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältniss. Meine Empfehlung: Sapphire HD 6850


----------



## Magogan (16. August 2012)

omg 500 Euro für die gtx 680? ... also das Maximum, was ich für eine Grafikkarte ausgeben möchte, sind 300 Euro ... Warum sind die aus der neuen Generation so teuer?


----------



## bemuehung (16. August 2012)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich hier auch mal dran.
> Ich suche eine Low Budget Grafikkarte womit ich aktuelle Spiele spielen kann
> Am liebsten so im Preissegment bis 120&#8364;
> Aktuell habe ich eine Radeon HD2900XT verbaut. Die mittlerweile doch ziemlich alt ist und auch sehr warm wird (an die 100 Grad unter Last)
> ...



CPU schon sehr ranzig, wenn gebraucht mal nach ner 5770/6770/6850 evtl. auch ne gebrauchte 460Ti gucken 

120Euro zu der CPU wär mir eigentlich schon zuviel


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. August 2012)

Ach die HD 6850 (die es neu für 119 Euro gibt) passt schon zu der CPU, höher würde ich aber auch nicht gehen.


----------



## bemuehung (16. August 2012)

jo grade so


----------



## Night2010 (17. August 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Mehr Leistung für nix ist aber unsinnig. (80 statt 60 Frames per Second)
> 
> und statt der HD7770 lieber ne HD6850 besseres Preis/Leistungsverhältniss. Meine Empfehlung: Sapphire HD 6850



Kosten beide ~120€ und sind gleich schnell, die HD 7770 verbraucht aber mal eben ~40W weniger.

Warum möchte sich jemand wohl ne GTX 680 kaufen? Um die Einstellungen runter zu schrauben mit Sicherheit nicht.
Das ist auch der Grund warum sich jemand für 500€ ne Grafikkarte kauft um eben Spiele in voller Auflösung mit AA und AF zu Spielen und dazu am besten noch HD Texturen.
Das klappt nunmal mit der GTX 570 nicht mehr so gut.

Vermutlich ist es wie bei mir. Ich bin einfach nur bequem geworden. Dicke Grafikkarte rein Auflösung und Einstellungen auf volle pulle und los Zocken.
Im Grunde muss mein Computer so funktionieren wie eine Konsole. Konsole an Spiel rein und läuft.


----------



## wowfighter (20. August 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Ach die HD 6850 (die es neu für 119 Euro gibt) passt schon zu der CPU, höher würde ich aber auch nicht gehen.



Mal ne frage zu der 6850.
Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen also Sapphire,Gainward,XFX usw.?^^ OC oder non-OC?

Meine aktuelle CPU ist übrigens der phenom II 4x 840 ~3,2 gh/z


----------



## bemuehung (21. August 2012)

gibt verschiedene Sapphire 6850 , XFX 6850

6870 würd ich genauso Sapphire, XFX

7770 P/L einfach zu teuer


----------



## Xidish (21. August 2012)

Hmm, nachdem was ich eben gelesen habe (laut meine GraKa Rangliste) ... 
wäre bei wirklich gefülltem Geldbeutel statt einer 680er SingleCore Karte die 590er DualCore noch um Einiges besser.
Allerdings kostet die schon fast so viel, wie ein PC aus der PC-Zusammenstellung hier - nämlich "schlappe" 650 &#8364;.

Ansonsten ist die 680er wohl schon die beste SingleCore Karte derzeit und auch "etwas" billiger mit ihren 490 &#8364;.
Zudem verbraucht sie nur 14W (bei der 590er sind es natürlich mehr - Verbrauch liegt bei 55W).

Zu den einzelnen Unterschieden der hier sonst genannten Karten kann ich nix sagen - halte mich daher auch raus.^^


----------



## Night2010 (21. August 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> gibt verschiedene Sapphire 6850 , XFX 6850
> 
> 6870 würd ich genauso Sapphire, XFX
> 
> 7770 P/L einfach zu teuer



Die 7770 und die 6850 tuhen sich von der Leistung her nichts.
Das PL ist also bei der 7770 besser, da sie weniger Strom verbraucht. Und mit weniger sind mal eben 40W gemeint.

Nehmen wir mal BF3, da ist die HD 7770 bei 2560x1600 4xAA und 16xAF sogar schneller als ne 6870.
Klar unspielbar bleibt undspielbar, aber schneller ist sie trotzdem. Und wir reden hier von einer Karte die 108€ kostet und von einer für ~116€ bzw. 140€.
Geht man nur von der Leistung aus ist die HD 7770 genau so schnell wie ne HD 6850, aber billiger und verbrucht weniger Strom.

Die billigste 6850 kostet 116€

Die billigste 7770 kostet 108€

Die billigste 6870 kostet 139€



> Ansonsten ist die 680er wohl schon die beste SingleCore Karte derzeit und auch "etwas" billiger mit ihren 490 €.
> Zudem verbraucht sie nur 14W (bei der 590er sind es natürlich mehr - Verbrauch liegt bei 55W).



Im Idle ja, unter Last sieht das anders aus. Da liegt die GTX 590 bei max 365W und die GTX 680 bei max 195W.


----------



## Xidish (21. August 2012)

Danke @ Night2010 

Das wußte ich nicht.
Es wäre ja mal schön, wenn es genormt auch so immer bei den Herstellerangaben stehen würde (also min + max Last).


----------



## wowfighter (21. August 2012)

http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128


Wie Leistungsfähig ist die Karte? Weil 119 Euro für die Neue AMD Serie recht ok, allerdings vermute ich das es eine Abgespeckte Version ist?!

oder die OC Version nehmen? 

http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Version-Grafikkarte-Speicher-mini-DisplayPort/dp/B00776DHXW/ref=pd_sim_computers_1


----------



## xxhajoxx (22. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen ich such ja wie oben geschrieben eine neue Karte. Jetzt kann mir ein Kollege die nun schon etwas in die Jahre gekommene Geforce gtx 260 anbieten für die er rund 30 € haben will. Meine Frage ist kann mir jemand sagen inwiefern das eine Verbesserung zur 2900 ist?


----------



## bemuehung (24. August 2012)

ja fürn 30er kannst sone 260 eigentlich nochmal nehmen


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. August 2012)

Also für 30,- bekommst du nichts besseres und außer dass sie kein dx11 kann ist die gtx260 schon ganz gut, aufjedenfall besser als deine.


----------

